# Comic Con San Diego! Here I Come!!



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

I wish I could, just started this new job 2 months ago. I've always wanted to go to Comic Con. Sucks we never get cool conventions like this in Chicago. 

Anyway your booth looks awesome by the way! Do you sell those mugs in your website?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Have fun. ComicCon is always an event!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, that's some neat looking stuff John. Hope you sell lots!

I'm still reeling from the awesomeness that is Phx ComiCon. Went all 4 days, stayed at the Hyatt, had serious costume envy, saw what felt like a 100 panels, and had to pick up a pizza from the delivery boy in the hotel lobby while quite smashed. It was awesome. Tapping into my comicon budget for next year with my halloween planning. Such hard decisions.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ComicCon is such a blast! I only got to go once and it was a few years ago. Your artwork looks cool and I hope your booth does well and you get a little free time to hit the convention and catch some of the events. Hope you have some help.


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you all! I will have some help too. My wife and 16 yer old son help set up and man the booth. It is exhausting though. Long days, many people, many questions and new fans every year. I am very fortunate to be there and to have fans that care for my work. Life is good. : ) I will post new pictures when I get back.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Hope SDCC goes well for you. Never been there myself, though I do attend comic cons on the East coast.


----------

